# AV Bible with Metrical Psalter



## Kaalvenist (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone (read: Andrew) know when the practice began to bind the Authorized Version of the Bible with the Scottish Metrical Psalter (1650)? I know that it was common at least in the 19th century; and as I recall, J. A. Alexander referred to it as a practice long predating his own time (the 19th century). But when did this start? and how common was it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 12, 2007)

As I recall, the 1611 AV was published with the Sternhold & Hopkins Psalter bound with it, along with the Anglican Book of Common Prayer. This was done (minus the BCP) with the Geneva Bible too, from very early on. I believe the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter was bound with the AV as early as 1650. 

Here is an example.


----------



## AV1611 (May 12, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here is an example.



A little out of my price range


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2007)

While it is evidently an early practice, binding together does not necessarily mean published together; it would be interesting to find the first AV with the 1650 Psalter published as one book by the same printer and intended as one volume. Don't have time but you can search WorldCat or COPAC and probably find it fairly quickly.


----------

